# كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

3وَجَدَنِي \لْحَرَسُ \لطَّائِفُ 
فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي؟» 4فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً 
2إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فِي \لأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي \لشَّوَارِعِ 
أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. 
حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي فَأَمْسَكْتُهُ وَلَمْ أَرْخِهِ حَتَّى أَدْخَلْتُهُ بَيْتَ 
أُمِّي وَحُجْرَةَ مَنْ حَبِلَتْ بِي. 



3شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ \لْقِرْمِزِ. وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ 
رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ \لْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ 
عُلِّقَ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ \لْجَبَابِرَةِ. 5ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ تَوْأَمَيْنِ 
يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ \لسَّوْسَنِ. 


على فكرة الكلام دة فى الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> 3وَجَدَنِي \لْحَرَسُ \لطَّائِفُ
> فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي؟» 4فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً
> 2إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فِي \لأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي \لشَّوَارِعِ
> أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ.
> ...


 
قبل ما أتي لتفسير النص الكريم, اريدك تظهر للعالم انك انسان قارئ و فاهم و مش بتقص و تلسق و تقلي ايه اسم الانجيل الي فيه الكلام هذا و الاصحاح بتاعه

و خلي بالك, اوعى تزعل القراء و تقول انك متعرفش.. لانه بصراحة عيب تنقل شبهة و انت مش عارف مكانها فين

منتظر ردك حتى نستمر في الحوار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*يبدو ان لديك معرفة ضعيفة بالانجيل حيث ان سفر نشيد الاناشيد يعنى مشهور اوى*

*سِفْرُ نَشِيدُ \لأَنَاشِيدِ*

*اول فقرة *

*الاصحاح الثالث الاية 3*

*الفقرة الثانية الاصحاح الرابع الاية 3*


*واوعى تزعل القراء ومتعرفش ترد (على فكرة الكلام دة ملوش رد)*

http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/Bible/bible.htm

دة لينك موقع مسيحى فية الكتاب المقدس

الكتاب المقدس لدى من موقع 
islameyat.com
مع انة موقع مسيحى الا انة يحمل اسم الاسلام

والكتاب من ترجمة فانديك

وانتظر الردود


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> *يبدو ان لديك معرفة ضعيفة بالانجيل حيث ان سفر نشيد الاناشيد يعنى مشهور اوى*
> 
> *سِفْرُ نَشِيدُ \لأَنَاشِيدِ*
> 
> ...


 
اه صحيح, انا معرفتي قليلة و ضعيفة بالانجيل جدا... ربنا يعيني و يعطي العلم

بس حاب اقلك شئ, انه لا يوجد سفر في الانجيل اسمه سفر نشيد الانشاد, فالانجيل يحتوي على اربعة فقرات و هي انجيل متى مرقس لوقا و يوحنا

يبقى الكلام الي انت اقتبسته منين؟

الكلام الي اقتبسته هو ليس من الانجيل, بل من العهد القديم

ففي فرق بين العهد القديم بأسفاره و العهد الجديد بأسفاره, فلا تستطيع ان تنسب احد اسفارهم للاخر 

و الان اذا فهمت ان سفر نشيد الانشاد ليس في الانجيل بل في العهد القديم رد علي و قلي فهمت و حتى انتقل الى النص و معناه و نشوف اذا كان فعلا فيه اساءة لفظية ام لا

ايه رأيك يا صديقي  احمد؟


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ايوة فهمتك فين الرد


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> ايوة فهمتك فين الرد


 
طيب ما دام فهمت يبقى انتظر ردي في الرد القادم و بلاش تنط لنص ثاني خلينا نكمل الاول و بعديها ننتقل للثاني؟ ماضي يا صديقي؟


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> 3وَجَدَنِي \لْحَرَسُ \لطَّائِفُ
> فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فَقُلْتُ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي؟» 4فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً
> 2إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي \لْمَدِينَةِ فِي \لأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي \لشَّوَارِعِ
> أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ.
> ...




قبل ما أتي لتفسير النص, حاب انبه, انه لا يوجد اي عيب في النص, فما العيب بذكر حجرة من من حبلت بي؟


النص الكامل:
*" فى الليل على فراشى طلبت من تحبه نفسى ، *
*طلبته فما وجدته ، دعوته فما سمع لى ، *
*أنى أقوم وأطوف فى المدينة ، فى الأسواق وفى الشوارع ، أطلب من تحبه نفسى ، طلبته فما وجدته ، وجدنى الحرس الطائف فى المدينة فقلت : أرأيتم من تحبه نفسى ؟ *
*فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلا حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسى ، *
*فأمسكته ولم أرخه حتى أدخلته بيت أمى وحجرة من حبلت بى ، *
*أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظباء وبايائل ( قوى ) الحقل*
* ألا تيقظن الحبيب حتى يشاء " *( نش 3 : 1 – 5 ) . 

يمكننا تفسير هذا الحديث ، كحديث الكنيسة الجامعة لعريسها المسيح. 
*حديث الكنيسة الجامعة* 
حمل هذا الحديث الرمزى صورة حية لأحداث القيامة بالنسبة للكنيسة منذ أرتفع عريسها على الصليب فقد طلبته ثلاث مرات ولم تجده إلا فى المرة الأخيرة . 
ففى المرة الأولى طلبته " فى الليل " ، ولعل ذلك إشارة إلى الظلمة التى غطت الأرض فى لحظات الصليب ، إذ يقول الكتاب : *" ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة ، ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم ...... وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى أثنين من فوق إلى أسفل ، والأرض تزلزلت ، والصخور تشققت ، والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين " *(متى 27 : 45 – 52 ). 
صار النهار ليلا ، وكانت ظلمة على كل الأرض ، ولم يستطع حتى التلاميذ أن يدركوا سر الخلاص فى ذلك الحين ...... إذ لم يكونوا بعد قد تمتعوا بالأستنارة . طلبوه وهم على فراشهم فما وجدوه ودعوه فلم يسمع لهم ، طلبوه وهم فى ظلمة الفكر الجسدانى البشرى ، وهم على فراشهم غير قادرين على الجهاد معه أو ادراك أسرار الروح ، فلم يجدوه لعلهم كانوا يتساءلون فى داخل أفكارهم : هل هذا هو المسيا المخلص ؟ ! أو على حد تعبير تلميذى عمواس فيما بعد : " كنا نرجو أنه المزمع أن يفدى اسرائيل " مر 24 : 20 . 
وفى المرة الثانية طلبته العروس ليلا ، هنا اشارة إلى حال التلاميذ بعدما دفن الرب ودخلوا العلية وتحول وقتهم كله إلى ليل ، إذ طلبوا الرب وهم خائفين والأبواب مغلقة . لقد كان الوقت سبتا ، انتهى لكنهم لم يذوقوا طعم الراحة ، ولا قدروا أن يستكينوا انما تحولت عليتهم إلى مدينة وتحولت أفكارهم وربما أحاديثهم معا إلى أسواق وشوارع ، يتساءلون كل فى داخله أو مع زملائه : وما نهاية الأمر ؟ ! بحثوا عنه فيما بينهم وهاجوا وماجوا فى أعماقهم ولا سلام ! . 
أما فى المرة الثالثة فقد تم البحث عنه فقد تم البحث عنه عند القبر الفارغ ، فقد خرجت مريم فجر الأحد والظلام باق لم تبال أن تسير فى الشوارع والأسواق حتى اجتازت إلى القبر ، لقد خرجت نيابة عن الكنيسة حزينة القلب وسألت الملاك بدموع عمن تحبه نفسها ، وما جاوزته قليلا حتى رأت الرب وألتصقت به ... لقد أمسكت به أولا لكنها إذ أرادت أن تبقى هكذا سألها أن تسرع وتخبر التلاميذ أن يلتقوا به فى الجليل .... وكأن القديسة مريم قد دخلت به إلى الكنيسة بيت أمها وحجرة من حبلت بها . 
أما حديث الكنيسة : " احلفن يا بنات أورشليم بالظباء وبأيائل الحقل ألا تيقظن الحبيب حتى يشاء " فهو حديث عتاب مملوء حبا موجه من الكنيسة المسيحية إلى جماعة اليهود . لقد سخروا بالعريس على الصليب قائلين : " إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب " مت 27 : 40 ، وكأن الكنيسة بعد أن دخلت إلى قيامته عادت تقول لبنات أورشليم : لماذا كنتن تستعجلن العريس أن يقوم ، أسألكن بحق الأنبياء " الظباء وأيائل الحقل " أن تتركن أياه ليقوم فى اليوم الثالث حيث شاء هكذا ! إن كان قد رقد على الصليب فراجعن النبوات واذكرن أنه يقوم متى شاء ! لقد عرفت الآن سر موته ودفنه ، انه مات عن قوة ، وقام ليقيمنا معه ! . 
 




> 3شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ \لْقِرْمِزِ. وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ
> رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ \لْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ
> عُلِّقَ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ \لْجَبَابِرَةِ. 5ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ تَوْأَمَيْنِ
> يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ \لسَّوْسَنِ.


 
اولا لا اعرف من العيب في ذكر الثديين في شكل رمزي, فهناك كتب اخرى ذكرت ما هو اكبر من ذلك, فتح عينك لترى الحق

" شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز وفمك حلو " نش 4 : 3 
إن كان أعضاء الكنيسة جميعا ملتزمين بالثمر المضاعف فإن سر هذا " الشفتين اللتين كسلكة من القرمز والفم الحلو ، أى أن المؤمن ملتزم بالشهادة للمخلص خلال شفتيه وفمه ...

" خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك " نش 4 : 3 
كان ثوب رئيس الكهنة وأفوره تزين برمان مطرز ( خر 28 ) ، كما زين الهيكل فى مواضع مختلفة بمنحوتات على شكل الرمان ، هكذا يشير الرمان للزينة ، تتجمل به الكنيسة بكونها ثوب السيد المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم ، والهيكل الذى يقطنه روحه القدوس . 
وقد خص الخد بالرمان ، لأن الخد يشير إلى ملامح الأنسان ، عليه تظهر علامات الفرح أو الحزن ، السلام أو الضيق ، فملامح الكنيسة جميلة ، مفرحة ومملوءة سلاما . 
قال " كفلقة رمانة " لكى يظهر ما بباطنها ، إذ هى مكتزة بالعصير الحلو الأحمر ، دائمة النضرة ، لا تعرف الضمور . 
أختار الرمانة لأنها مملوءة احمرارا ، سر جمالها هو دم السيد المسيح الذى يقدسها ، فلا يكون للدنس أثرا فى داخلها . 
وتحت نقابها لأن مجدها من الداخل ، من أسرارها وعذاباتها .... 
" عنقك كبرج داود المبنى للأسلحة ، 
ألف مجن ( درع ) علق عليه ، 
كلها أتراس جبابرة " نش 4 : 4 
غالبا ما يربط الرب جمال الكنيسة بجهادها حتى يفهم المؤمنون أن جمالهم فى المسيح يسوع سره أيضا جهادهم الروحى القانونى فلا يبقى خد الكنيسة جميلا كفلقة رمانة بدون العنق المنتصب كبرج داود المبنى للأسلحة ، أى بدون الأيمان الحى المستقيم غير المنحرف المرتبط بالجهاد . 
خلال هذا العنق ، الذى هو الأيمان ، يرتفع وجه الكنيسة إلى السماء فيشرق الرب عليه بنوره ، يجعلها تعيش مستقيمة ، ليست كالمرأة المنحنية نحو الأرض ( لو 13 : 11 – 16 ) ، بل منتصبة ترى فى الله سر قوتها وجهادها ، تسمعه يقول لها " أنا ترس لك " تك 15 : 1 ، خلاله تحتمى من كل سهام العدو الملتهبة نارا ( أف 6 : 16 ) . 

" ثدياك كخشفتى ظبية توأمان ، يرعيان بين السوسن ، إلى أن يفيح النهار وتنهزم الظلام أذهب إلى جبل المر وتل اللبان " نش 4 : 5 ، 6 
إن كان السيد المسيح يظهر للكنيسة متمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب ( رو 1 : 13 ) إذ يقدم العهدين القديم والجديد كثديين ترضعهما الكنيسة وتتقوت بهما ، فإن الكنيسة أيضا وهى كنيسة المسيح صار لها هذان العهدان كثديين يتقوت بهما أولادها . 
أمام هذا المديح الذى صار للعروس من جهة بصيرتها الداخلية واحتشامها وجهادها فى وحدة الروح وعملها الكرازى وخصوبتها ودقتها وإيمانها وتمسكها بكلمة الله ... تعلن العروس لعريسها أن سر هذا كله هو صليب العريس وقيامته ، لهذا تتعهد أمامه أن تذهب معه إلى جبل المر تدخل معه حياة الألم ، وتدفن معه فى القبر كما تذهب معه إلى تل اللبان لتحيا كل أيام غربتها فى صلاة دائمة حتى يفيح نهار الأبدية وتنهزم ظلال الزمن .


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على تعبك فى الرد ولكن هذا الرد لا يصلح بالمرة لان هذا التفسير غريب جدا وغير منطقى الم يجد الرب كلام افضل من هذا افضل من ذكر الثديين والرقبة والشفاة و اوصاف جسد المرأة الم يستطيع الرب ان يوضح الصورة افضل من هذا 

سوف اوضح لك شيئ فى كتاب قرأتة للأب زكريا فى زكريا فى ردة على سفر نشيد الاناشيد وقال ان الشيخ احمد ديدات رحمة الله فى تناولة لهذا السفر كان يقول انا اشعر بالخجل فى نطق الفاظ هذا السفر فقال البابا انة نابع من عدم الفهم الجيد ثم تناول الاب شرح السفر ولكنة شرح مقتطفات منة وهى

1- فى قول العروس اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك احبتك العذارى
2-اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى
3-ارى جدائك عند عند مساكن الرعاة

يعنى الاب زكريا تهرب و اقتصر تفسيرة على هذا لم يستطع ان يذكر افظع الكلمات الموجودة فى السفر ككلمة الثدى الذكورة اكثر من مرة والعنق ولم يورد تفسيرها حيث اننى قرأة هذا الكتاب قبل ان اقرأ سفر نشيد الاناشيد حيث لم اكن اعرفة فقلت لنفسى اين هذا الكلام الذى يخجل عن نطقة الشيخ ديدات فالكلام معقول الى حد ما واريد ان اوضح ان الموقع كانموجة للمسلمين حيث كان ممتلئ بالكتب فى نقد الاسلام والقرأن ومواضيع اخرى وعندما قرأة السفر تبين لى التضليل الذى يوجهة هذا الكتاب فها هو الاب زكريا تهرب من اهم كلمات فى السفر

اما بالنسبة لتشبية الثديين الا تجد ان ذكر الثديين فى سياق كلام غزل مثيرا للشهوة 
فى القرأن عندما يؤكد الله طهر السيدة مريم ويقول حفظت فرجها اى حفظت نفسا من الخطيئة والوقوع فى الفاحشة تثيرون ضجة كبيرة هذا كلام يأتى فى سياق كلام يؤكد برأة وطهر السيدة مريم اما سفر نشيد الاناشيد يأتى فى سياق كلام غزل

انا اتعجب من طريقتكم فى التقسير هذة طريقة يمكن تفسير غير منطقية الا تجد هذا غريبا انا ادعوك ان تفكر بشيئ من التجرد لمدة 5 دقائق الم يجد الله غير وصف جسد امراءة جميلة فى توضيح تعلق المسيح بالكنيسة يعنى افترض انك رأيت اخيك الصغير يقراء كلام غزل فى كلمات مثل قبلات و شفايف وثدى ورقبة ماذا ستفعل ماذا ستقول لة او افترض انة يقراء فى الكتاب المقدس وقراء هذا الكلام ماذا سيقول


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> مشكور على تعبك فى الرد ولكن هذا الرد لا يصلح بالمرة لان هذا التفسير غريب جدا وغير منطقى الم يجد الرب كلام افضل من هذا افضل من ذكر الثديين والرقبة والشفاة و اوصاف جسد المرأة الم يستطيع الرب ان يوضح الصورة افضل من هذا
> 
> سوف اوضح لك شيئ فى كتاب قرأتة للأب زكريا فى زكريا فى ردة على سفر نشيد الاناشيد وقال ان الشيخ احمد ديدات رحمة الله فى تناولة لهذا السفر كان يقول انا اشعر بالخجل فى نطق الفاظ هذا السفر فقال البابا انة نابع من عدم الفهم الجيد ثم تناول الاب شرح السفر ولكنة شرح مقتطفات منة وهى
> 
> ...



اسمح لي اخي ماي روك اشارككم في الحوار 
اما انت يا اخي الكريم ahmedmalah اتفضل اقرا وبلاش تتمسكو بالحاجات النظريه وترفضو تشغلو مخكم شويه 

تفسير نشيد الاناشيد للاب تادرس يعقوب ملطى

ربما يتسآل البعض : لماذا استخدم الوحى هذا الأسلوب الرمزى الغزلى فى التعبير عن الحب المتبادل بين الله وكنيسته ؟ 

( 1 ) اعتاد الله أن يتحدث معنا خلال الوحى بذات الأسلوب الذى نتعامل به فى حياتنا البشرية ، فهو لا يحدثنا فقط باللغات البشرية بل ويستخدم أيضا تعبيراتنا ، حتى لا يكون الوحى غريبا عنا . 

نذكر على سبيل المثال أن الوحى يتحدث عن الله بأنه حزن ، وغضب ، أو ندم ، .... مع أن الله كلى الحب لن يحزن لأنه لا يتألم ، ولا يغضب إذ هو محب ، ولا يندم لأن المستقبل حاضر أمامه وليس شىء مخفى عنه . لكنه متى تحدث الكتاب عن غضب الله إنما يود أن يعلن لنا أننا فى سقطاتنا نلقى بأنفسنا تحت عدل الله ، وما يعلنه الوحى كغضب إلهى إنما هو ثمر طبيعى لخطايانا ، نتيجة هروبنا من دائرة محبته . 

وعندما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن كرسى الله أو عرشه ، فهل أقام الله له كرسيا أو عرشا محدودا يجلس عليه ؟ ألم تكتب هذه كلها لكى نتفهم ملكوت الله ومجده وبهاءه حسب لغتنا وتعبيراتنا البشرية ؟! 

على نفس النمط يحدثنا الوحى عن أعمق ما فى حياتنا الروحية ، ألا وهو اتحادنا بالله خلال الحب الروحى السرى ، فيستعير ألفاظنا البشرية فى دلائل الحب بين العروسين ، لا لتفهم علاقتنا به على مستوى الحب الجسدانى ، وإنما كرموز تحمل فى أعماقها أسرار حب لا ينطق به . 

( 2 ) هذا المفهوم للحب الإلهى كحب زوجى روحى يربط النفس بالله ليس غريبا عن الكتاب المقدس ، فقد استخدمه أنبياء العهد القديم كما استخدمه رجال العهد الجديد أيضا ، كما سنرى ذلك عند حديثنا عن " العرس السماوى " . 

( 3 ) عبارات هذا السفر لا يمكن أن تنطبق على الحب الجسدانى ، ولا تتفق مع القائلين أنه نشيد تغنى به سليمان حين تزوج بأبنة فرعون أو ما يشبه ذلك ، نذكر على سبيل المثال : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر " ( 1 : 1 ) ... هكذا تناجى العروس عريسها ، لكنها تطلب قبلات آخر " فمه " ..... مع أنها تعلن له " حبك " أطيب من الخمر ، كيف يمكن لعروس أن تطلب من عريسها أن يقبلها آخر بينما تستعذب حب العريس نفسه ؟ يستحيل أن ينطبق هذا على الحب الجسدانى ، لكنه هو مناجاة الكنيسة للسيد المسيح عريسها ، فتطلب قبلات فم الآب ، أى تدابيره الخلاصية . والتى تحققت خلال حب الأبن العملى ، كقول الكتاب : " الأبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر " ...


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> مشكور على تعبك فى الرد ولكن هذا الرد لا يصلح بالمرة لان هذا التفسير غريب جدا وغير منطقى الم يجد الرب كلام افضل من هذا افضل من ذكر الثديين والرقبة والشفاة و اوصاف جسد المرأة الم يستطيع الرب ان يوضح الصورة افضل من هذا




انت حر بأنت تعتبر التفسير نافع ام غير نافع, لكن رأيك هذا لا يغير شئ من الحقيقة من السفر و كلماته
فهناك اناس درسوا المسيحين لعشرات السنين و تأهلوا علميا و كتابيا لتفسير النصوص الي وضعتها, فلا يحق لك ان تأتي و تطعن بتفاسيري
لك الحق ان ترفضها فأنت انسان حر, لكن في وسط مناقشة و تطعن في تفاسيري تكون قد تعديل على اداب الحوار







> اما بالنسبة لتشبية الثديين الا تجد ان ذكر الثديين فى سياق كلام غزل مثيرا للشهوة


 
عجبي فعلا, اذا كان ذكر الثديين يهيج غريزتك الجنسية, فلا اعرف ماذا تقول في قرأنك حين يقول نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ 






> فى القرأن عندما يؤكد الله طهر السيدة مريم ويقول حفظت فرجها اى حفظت نفسا من الخطيئة والوقوع فى الفاحشة تثيرون ضجة كبيرة هذا كلام يأتى فى سياق كلام يؤكد برأة وطهر السيدة مريم اما سفر نشيد الاناشيد يأتى فى سياق كلام غزل


 
نحن الان في صدد التكلم عن الكلمات و ليس عن المعنى, فالمعنى شرحناه و وضحناه انه ليس له علاقة بأي هيجان جنسي كما يقول المسلم دائما
فطالما اننا نتكلم عن مفردات, فقرأنك ذكر شئ اكبر من ما ذكره سفر نشيد الانشاد, اليس لك ان تنظر الخشبة التي في عينك اولا قبل القشة في عين الاخرين؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يستوى ما فى كتبكم والقرءان فكلمة حرث تعنى المنبت (من الزرع)
اما بالنسبة لكلمة فرج فهى تاتى فى سياق النص ولا يمكن الاستعاضة بغيرها وهى مناسبة وليس فيها شىء مثير للرغبة
بالنسبه لكلمة ثدى فهى ليست فى سياق المعنى(الذى لم تذكره انت) ويمكن الاستعاضة عنها


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> بالنسبه لكلمة ثدى فهى ليست فى سياق المعنى(الذى لم تذكره انت) ويمكن الاستعاضة عنها


 
ممكن الاستعاضة عنها بأيه يا معلم؟


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طب مش لما تقولى معناها؟


----------



## masry_1979 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن نقول ( نهد )

مش كلها ترجمة يبقى نترجم 



هنا توقيعي اللي دايما تشيلوه 
ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا 
لأن المعلق ملعون من الله


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

انا قصدى معناها فى النص


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> ممكن نقول ( نهد )
> 
> مش كلها ترجمة يبقى نترجم


 
طيب ما نحط بريست ولا بووب؟

شوية تحف


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل اصبح الاعتراض على التسمية و ليس الاستعمال الان؟*

*عجبي!*

*كأنكم نسيتوا ان ما نكتبه بالعربي هو ترجمة!!!*


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اظن موضوع الترجمة واحتوائها على اخطاء وكل ما نقول كلمة تقولوا ان دى ترجمة طب ايه رايكم فى النصارى اللى لا يقرئون النص اليونانى؟ كفروا؟


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> اظن موضوع الترجمة واحتوائها على اخطاء وكل ما نقول كلمة تقولوا ان دى ترجمة طب ايه رايكم فى النصارى اللى لا يقرئون النص اليونانى؟ كفروا؟


 
هل قلنا ان النص مترجم خطا؟
بالطبع لا

الي قلناه ان الاخوة بدأوا يعترضون على تمسية الثدي بالنهد و غيرها 
و قلنا اذا تعتقد ان العيب بالتسمية لان الثدي بالعربية يثير الشهوة لديك لكونك مسلم, فالنص الاصلي لم يكتب بالعربي و الكلمة المستخدمة قد لا تكون مستخدمة بنفس الطريقة الي تقترح تغييرها


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

هل تعنى ان الترجمة خاليه من الخطأ؟ طب قل لي ايه رايك فى منتديات اخرى يقر النصارى بوجود اخطاء فى الترجمة تؤدى لاختلاف المذاهب؟


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> هل تعنى ان الترجمة خاليه من الخطأ؟ طب قل لي ايه رايك فى منتديات اخرى يقر النصارى بوجود اخطاء فى الترجمة تؤدى لاختلاف المذاهب؟


 
لا اله الا المسيح, ما دخل الترجمات و اخطائها الطفيفة في الموضوع هذا؟

ركز معي و خليك في موضوع سفر نشيد الانشاد يا اخ


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ما معنى ثدى فى سفر الانشاد؟


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> ما معنى ثدى فى سفر الانشاد؟


 

اولا اسمه سفر نشيد الانشاد

ثانيا الثدي اشارة الى العهد, اي العهد الجديد و القديم

اقرأ التفسير الي وضعته في اول سفحة و بلاش تكر اسألة ردينا عليها اصلا


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

وما علاقة الثدى بالعهد؟


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> وما علاقة الثدى بالعهد؟


 
عزيزي, لقد قلت لك ان رديت في الصفحة الاولى, فلماذا تسال اسألة و انت لم تقرأ الموضوع كله اصلا؟

الرد موجود http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=131659&postcount=10

في الاسفل حتى اسهل المسألة عليك اذا كنت من الاشخاص الذين يتعبون من القراءة و التدقيق و المراجعة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam-guide (29 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> " ثدياك كخشفتى ظبية توأمان ، يرعيان بين السوسن ، إلى أن يفيح النهار وتنهزم الظلام أذهب إلى جبل المر وتل اللبان " نش 4 : 5 ، 6
> ...



اليست الكنيسة هى المراة؟فكيف تتقوت بثدييها؟:dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> اليست الكنيسة هى المراة؟فكيف تتقوت بثدييها؟:dntknw:


 
لما تقرأ حاول تكمل القرأءة:

 فإن الكنيسة أيضا وهى كنيسة المسيح صار لها هذان العهدان كثديين يتقوت بهما أولادها


----------



## سامر.ج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اسمحوا لي يا اخوة ان اتدخل سريعا في الموضوع:

اخ islam-guide

اذا كانت كلمة "نهداك" تزعجك فأنا أقترح أن تقرأ ترجمة  كتاب الحياة  :


3 شَفَتَاكِ كَخَيْطٍ مِنَ الْقِرْمِزِ، وَحَدِيثُ فَمِكِ عَذْبٌ، وَخَدَّاكِ كَفِلْقَتَيْ رُمَّانَةٍ خَلْفَ نَقَابِكِ. 

 4 عُنُقُكِ مُمُاثِلٌ لِبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ الْمُشَيَّدِ لِيَكُونَ قَلْعَةً لِلسِّلاَحِ، حَيْثُ عُلِّقَ فِيهِ أَلْفُ تُرْسٍ مِنْ تُرُوسِ الْمُحَارِبِينَ الصَّنَادِيدِ. 

5 نَهْدَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ السُّوْسَنِ. 



اما اذا رغبت بالمزيد من المعلومات اذهب الى الوصلة  التالية

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=968&letter=S


----------



## سامر.ج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا "ثدياك"


----------



## islam-guide (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لما اكبر,هو مش النصارى فى الغرب عندهم ترجمة للبالغين وترجمة اخرى لغير البالغين؟


----------



## سامر.ج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> لما اكبر,هو مش النصارى فى الغرب عندهم ترجمة للبالغين وترجمة اخرى لغير البالغين؟




طيب لما تكبر اذا شارك معنا في النقاش


----------



## islam-guide (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يقدرنى وابقى اشارك


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*يعني خلاص ما شفنا اي تعليق اخر من طارح هذه الشبهة؟*
*هي اصبحت حال المسلم يطرح الشبهة و نرد عليها و بعدين ما نشوفه... نلقاه مسجل بأسم جديد و نازل يطرح شبهة ثانية...*

*قلبي مكسور على هذه الحالة...*


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

للعلم بالشىء يا اخوى المسلم
الكلام اللى انتوا بتقولو عليه مثير للغرائز الجنسيه ده مفهوش اى نوع من انواع الاستثاره
علميا لا تحدث اثاره بالكلام الا مع اقترانها بصور نجسه يستدعيها عقل القارىء من ذاكرته والصور دى بيحتفظ بيها عقله لأنه بيحب يفتكرها!
شوفو انتوا بقى بتستدعوا اية افكار فى عقولكم  اما الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن شىء تانى خاااالص 
انا معرفش الافكار دى جتلكم ازاى فى عقولكم -معلش ده اكيد من انطباعاتكم اللى خدوتها من الاسلام
ربنا يطهر القلوب والعقوووول!
الواقع أن السفر لم يتخذ تشبيها لعلاقة الله بالكنيسة من حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، بل التشبيه المجازي مأخوذ من أحاديث بين عريس وعرسه. أي بين إثنين تربطهما علاقةُ حبٍ شرعيةٌ مقدسة. نعم نحن نؤمن أن المسيح في علاقته الحبية بالكنيسة التي هي جماعةُ المؤمنين تُشبَه بعلاقة الحب والارتباط التي بين العريس وعروسه. فقد قال يوحنا المعمدان "من له العروس فهو العريس أما صديق العريس فيفرح" (يو3: 29) لقد شبه المسيحَ بالعريس والكنيسة بالعروس وشبه نفسه بصديق العريس. وتشبيه المسيح بالعريس والكنيسة ـ التي هي جماعة المؤمنين ـ بالعروس، ورد في أماكن أخرى كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، لا يتسع المجالُ لسردها.
لكن ماكانش بيشرح اللى فى رؤسكم انتوا


والاعتراض علي سفر نشيد الأناشيد يشمل النقاط التالية:

(1)  صور الغزل الفاضح.

(2)  أنه حديث بين عشيقين.

(3)  الألفاظ الجنسية.



أولاً: صور الغزل الفاضح

     الواقع أن المعترضين على هذا السفر قالوا في اعتراضهم: "إن الذي يقرأ نشيد الأناشيد في العهد القديم ويقرأ صور الغزل المفضوح فيه، يوقن أن ما حوى من مباذل وليدُ طبيعةٍ مهتاجةٍ بالشهوةِ البهيمية مما لا يمكنُ صدورُه أبدا عن رب العالمين"



الرد

    إلى هذا الحد يُهاجم هذا السفر على أنه غزل فاضح ومبتذل، لمجرد أن به تعبيرات مجازية مأخوذة من العلاقة الشرعية الحبية المقدسة التي تربط العريس بعروسه لتعبر عن محبة الله لشعبه، هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية كم يصورها سيادته، يقول عن هذه العلاقة المقدسة أنها وليدة طبيعة مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية مما لا يمكن صدوره عن رب العالمين. أ فيقطع سيادته بعدم صدور هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية عن رب العالمين؟



   لمَ لمْ يسأل نفسه: كيف يمكن أن يخلق رب العالمين الجنس ذاته في الإنسان (رغم أن تعبيرات نشيد الأناشيد ليست جنسية أساسا)؟ ولماذا أوجد الله في الإنسان الميل الطبيعي إلى الجنس الآخر؟ ولماذا شرع الزواج والعلاقة الزوجية وما يحدث فيها من متعة جسدية؟ ألا يذكر سيادته ما شرعه الدين الحنيف عن زواج المتعة في (سورة النساء آية24) التي تقول: "… فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورَهن فريضةً، ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة إن الله كان عليما حكيما". هل يمكن وصف ذلك بما قاله سيادته أنه غزل مفضوح مبتذل وليد طبيعةٍ مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية؟ هل يجرؤ إنسان أن يقول عما يتم بين الزوج وزوجته من كلمات الحب المخلصة أنها غزل فاضح ومبتذل؟؟ 



ـ ألا يذكر المعترض أيضا ما جاء: 

·                      في سورة (الطور الآية 19): عن متعة المؤمنين في الآخرة بحوريات الجنة إذ تقول الآية الكريمة "وزوجناهم بحور العين .." 

·                      وأيضا بسورة (الواقعة 22ـ27): إذ تقول "وحور عين كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون جزاءَ بما كانوا يعملون (إلى أن يقول) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاءً فجعلناهن أبكاراً"  

    وقد علق على ذلك بعض علماء المسلمين الأفاضل، نورد بعض تلك التعليقات فيما يلي:

·                      الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: قائلا: "إنه ثابت بنص القرآن أن حور العين هن للاستمتاع الجنسي" (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) 

·                      ويقول الشيخ الغزالي: في كتاب إحياء علوم الدين "والجنة مزينة بالحور العين من الحسان، كأنهن الياقوتُ والمرجان، لم يطمثهن (أي لم يجامعهن ) إنس قبلهم ولا جان، يمشين في درجات الجِنان، إذا اختالـت إحداهن في مشيها حمل أعطافَها (أي رداءها ) سبعون ألفا من الولدان، غانجات، (أي مدللات) عطرات، آمنات، من الهرم" 

·                      ويعلق الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: على هذه اللذة والمتعة قائلا: "لا مجال لأي خجل أو استخذاء من ناحية المطالب الحسية للجسد" ويكمل قائلا: "فليس في الجسد عيب أو قباحة، ولا في تلبية احتياجاته وشهواته المشروعة في هذه الدنيا، ولا في التطلع لمتعة الجسد بلا حد في الآخرة")

 (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص211)                                                                                                                                                                

     هل يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إن هذا كلام فاضح ومبتذل؟؟!! فلماذا يتجرأ المعترض على كلمات نشيد الأناشيد وهي لم تصل في كل تعبيراتها إلى مثقالِ ذرةٍ من هذا الكلام؟!



ثانياً: قولهم أنه حديث بين عشيقين

     من الاعتراضات أيضا على هذا السفر: يقولون أن هذا السفر أساسا هو حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، فكيف يكون هذا وحيا من عند رب العالمين؟.



الـرد

    الواقع أن السفر لم يتخذ تشبيها لعلاقة الله بالكنيسة من حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، بل التشبيه المجازي مأخوذ من أحاديث بين عريس وعرسه. أي بين إثنين تربطهما علاقةُ حبٍ شرعيةٌ مقدسة. نعم نحن نؤمن أن المسيح في علاقته الحبية بالكنيسة التي هي جماعةُ المؤمنين تُشبَه بعلاقة الحب والارتباط التي بين العريس وعروسه. فقد قال يوحنا المعمدان "من له العروس فهو العريس أما صديق العريس فيفرح" (يو3: 29) لقد شبه المسيحَ بالعريس والكنيسة بالعروس وشبه نفسه بصديق العريس. وتشبيه المسيح بالعريس والكنيسة ـ التي هي جماعة المؤمنين ـ بالعروس، ورد في أماكن أخرى كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، لا يتسع المجالُ لسردها. 

     والمعنى الروحي وراء هذا التشبيه المجازي هو توضيح الرباط الحبي المقدس الذي يربط المسيح بكنيسته التي هي شعبُه إذ يقول لها "محبةً أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" (ار31: 3) ويقول الكتاب "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أف5: 25) إنها ليست محبة جنسية شهوانية بل هى محبة باذلة مضحية "كما بذل المسيح وأسلم نفسه من أجلها".

    فهل في ذلك أيةُ غضاضة أو ابتذال فاضح؟؟!!



ثالثاً: الألفاظ الجنسية

    يسوق المعترضون الأمثلة من كلمات سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليبرهنوا أنها عبارات جنسية مبتذلة، من ذلك:

 "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" (1: 2)

     من عبارات سفر نشيد الأناشيد المعترض عليها أيضا: "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه ...". 

والاعتراض هنا: ما هذه القبلات أليست هذه جنسا فاضحا؟



الرد

(1)  لا ينبغي أن ننسى حقيقة هامة أساسية وهي: أن هذا الكلام هو بين عريس وعروس فهو كلام شرعي مقدس وليس علاقة غير شرعية مبتذلة. 

(2)  بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو تعبير عن المحبة الخاصة النقية، ونحن نقول في أقدس عباداتنا بفكر نقي خال من النجاسة: ّقبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة" أي عبروا عن محبتكم بمصافحة مقدسة وليس بقبلة غاشة كما فعل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح ليد اليهود ليصلبوه، مما اضطر السيد المسيح أن يقول له "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو22: 48) 

        فهل في هذه القبلات غزل فاضح نتاج طبيعة بهيمية مهتاجة كما يدعون؟؟!! 

        أليست القبلات بين العريس وعروسه أو بين الزوج وزوجته شيئا غير فاضح أو مبتذل، فالفاضح والمبتذل هو ما يخص العلاقات غير الشرعية. أما تعبيرات العلاقة الشرعية فليس فيها شُبهةُ ابتذال.

 (3) المعنى الروحي لهذا التشبيه: إن الوحي الإلهي قد اتخذ من هذه العلاقة المقدسة بين العريس وعروسه تشبيها للتعبير المجازي عن العلاقة الشرعية التي تربطنا بالله في حب مخلص مقدس.

 (4) والواقع أن المعترضين يتجنون على سفر نشيد الأناشيد ويصورون لمن لم يقرأْه أنه كتابٌ من الأدب الهابط المبتذل. وحاشا لكلام الله من الابتذال. وإنما قد غلق على المعترضين فهم هذه التعبيرات الروحية المقدسة، وفَهَمَوها بحسب فكرهم الشخصي ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس في (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15) "كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، وأما النجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم". 

 (5) دعني أصارحك عزيزي القارئ أنني ترددت كثيرا في أن أورد أيضا كلام السيد المسيح في هذا الصدد حتى لا يساء فهم قصدي. وأؤكد لك أيها القارئ العزيز أنني لا أبغي بهذا الكلام إهانة لأي إنسان لأننا نحب كل أحد ونحترم كل أحد مهما اختلف معنا في الفكر، فالمثل يقول "الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية"، والآن أجد نفسي بعد أن وضحت قصدي (واثقا من محبتكم وحسن ظنكم) أن أذكر كلمات السيد المسيح كما جاءت في (مت7: 6)  التي تقول "لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم". من أجل هذا كانت قراءة هذا السفر ممنوعة على غير الناضجين روحيا، لئلا يضروا أنفسهم إذ يتخذونه بالمعنى الحرفي كما فعل السادة المعترضون، وليس بالمدلول الروحي المراد من هذه التعبيرات المجازية البلاغية عن أقدس رباط حب وهو الحب بين الله وكنيسته المقدسة.

 (6) وبعد. أيها القارئ العزيز أريد أن أبرهن لك على أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليس كما يدعي المعترضون بأنه كتاب غرام مبتذل.

 أ ـ في قول العروس: اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش1:2) 

        من هذه الآية يتضح أنه لو كان السفر غزلا بين حبيبين فهل تقبل الحبيبة أن يشاركها فتيات أخريات في عشق حبيبها، هل تجردت من الغيرة والاحتفاظ بحب حبيبها لنفسها؟! لماذا إذا تقول "لذلك أحبتك العذارى"؟ 

    أما المعنى الروحي لهذا الكلام: فهو أن النفس المؤمنة التي تتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع الله لا يمكن أن تهدأ إن لم تجذب آخرين معها ليتمتعوا بنفس النعمة التي تتمتع بها. هكذا فعلت المرأة السامرية التي تقابلت مع المسيح وتغيرت حياتها فهرولت إلى مدينتها السامرة وجذبت أهلها لكي يتبعوا المسيح.

 ب ـ تقول العروس: "اجذبني وراءك فنجري … نبتهج ونفرح بك … بالحق يحبونك". (نش1: 4)

        واضح أيضا من كلمات العروس أنها تشرك الآخرين معها في محبتها لل، فبعد أ، تقةل ّاجدبني وراءكّ نسمعها تقول بضمير المتكلمين: فنجري، نبتهج، نفرح بك. وتؤكد ذلك بقولها: بالحق يحبونك. كيف يكون هذا غزل شخصي والكلمات تحمل معنى الشركة المقدسة فجميع المؤمنين المحبين لله معنيين في هذا الكلام. إذن ليس هو موضوع غزل فاضح كما يزعم المعترضون!!

 ج ـ في قول العريس للعروس ارع جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة (نش1: 8)

    كيف يكون هذا غزل وهو يسمح لحبيبته أن تذهب إلى الرعاة. ألا يغار عليها؟ ألا يريد أن يحتفظ بحبها لنفسه فلا يرضى أن تفارقه لحظة ولا طرفة عين!!!

    المعنى الروحي الذي غاب عن المعترضين هو أن العريسَ السماوي السيد المسيح إنما ينصح النفسَ التي ترتبط به بأن تذهب إلى الكهنة والخدام رعاة الدين لكي ترعى حياتها هناك تحت إرشادهم. 

    وهناك العبارات الكثيرة في السفر من هذا القبيل التي ترد على اتهامات المعترضين بالدليل القاطع أن هذا السفر لا يمكن أن يكون غراما بين عاشقين على المستوى الجسدي الجنسي، الذي فهمه خطأً السادة المعترضون!! وإنما هو سفر مقدس بمعانيه السامية في تعبيرات مجازية لا يدركها الجسدانيون الشهوانيون فكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين.

     والواقع أن القضية الأساسية التي تجعل الأحباء المسلمين لا يفهمون التعبيرات المسيحية من جهة علاقة الله بالإنسان. أنهم ينظرون إلى هذه العلاقة التي بين الله والناس على أنها مجرد علاقة عبادة لله. أما في الإيمان المسيحي فإن هذه العلاقة هي علاقة حب قوي. فنرى الكتاب يقول: "هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يو3: 16)، وأيضا "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 19)

     وعلى هذا المنوال نسج سفر نشيد الأناشيد مستخدما التعبيرات المجازية للمحبة الشرعية بين العريس وعروسه ليظهر بها عمق محبة الله للبشر. أ فتعتبر هذه التشبيهات الشرعية تشبيهات فاضحة مبتذلة؟!!

من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!!!

     كان هذا ردا موجزا على هذه الاعتراضات وتوضيحا للمعنى الروحي لهده التعبيرات المجازية.


القمص زكريا بطرس


والسلام لأولاد ملك السلام


----------



## I like almase7 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*هل قرأت سفر نشيد الأنشاد من الكتاب المقدس !!الطاهر!! ؟ *

*ولماذا تتكلمون عن الاسلاميات في ردودكم هذا القسم خاص بالمسيحيه *


----------



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*



I like almase7 قال:


> *هل قرأت سفر نشيد الأنشاد من الكتاب المقدس !!الطاهر!! ؟ *
> 
> *ولماذا تتكلمون عن الاسلاميات في ردودكم هذا القسم خاص بالمسيحيه *


 

هذا القسم للرد علي الشبوهات حول المسيحيه و لكن لما التخاريف اللي بيقولوها المسلمين في دينهم اكتر و اقزر مها بمرااااحل منها وبالمعني اللي المسلمين يقصدوه لازم نتكلم عنها..القسم ده مش للرد و بس اخي الحبيب..و لكن لتوعيه الاعضاء و ارشادهم للحقيقه..مسيحين و مسلمين..و لعل و عسي ربنا يطهر قلوبهم و يرشدهم ​ 
و سلام المسيح الي كل من يقبل سلامه​


----------



## الحوت (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*



ahmedmalah قال:


> 3
> 
> 3شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ \لْقِرْمِزِ. وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ
> رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ. 4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ \لْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ
> ...



*هل تزعجك كلمة الثدي ؟؟!!!

الا تعرف انها موجودة بقرانك ؟؟!!!


الم يغازل  القرآن الحوريات واثدائهن المكورة المكعبرة قائلاً 

{ وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا } النبأ : 33 

و يفسر الجلالين كلمة كواعب " وَكَوَاعِب " جَوَارِي تَكَعَّبَتْ ثُدِيّهنّ " .

و يقول ابن كثير :

".. " كَوَاعِب " أَيْ نَوَاهِد يَعْنُونَ أَنَّ ثَدْيهنَّ نَوَاهِد لَمْ يَتَدَلَّيْنَ لِأَنَّهُنَّ أَبْكَار عُرْب أَتْرَاب أَيْ فِي سِنّ وَاحِد ... عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " إِنَّ قُمُص أَهْل الْجَنَّة لَتَبْدُو مِنْ رِضْوَان اللَّه وَإِنَّ السَّحَابَة لَتَمُرّ بِهِمْ فَتُنَادِيهِمْ يَا أَهْل الْجَنَّة مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُمْطِركُمْ ؟ حَتَّى إِنَّهَا لَتُمْطِرهُمْ الْكَوَاعِب الْأَتْرَاب "



وطبعاً كلمة " كواعب " للاثداء فها اشارات جنسية غاية في الاثارة ..
فأراد مترجمي القرآن اخفاءها !

وهذه اشهر واوسع ترجمات القران باللغة الانجيليزية :


Translation by M.H. Shakir

"78.33": And those showing freshness of youth, equals in age


الرابط :
http://almubin.tripod.com/qshakir.htm


اين ذهبت عبارة " كواعب " القرانية ؟!
لماذا لم يترجمها المترجم المسلم ؟؟؟
ام خجل من معناه امام الغربيين ؟؟



واله القرآن تعجبه كلمة " الدبر " !!
ويشنف آذان اتباعه بتكرارها في قرآنه ..


{ سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْع وَيُوَلّونَ الدُّبُرَ } ( القمر 45)

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ } ( الانفال 15)

{ ومن يُوَلّهِم يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلا مُتحَرّفًا لِقِتَالٍ ..} ( الانفال 16)

{ لَوَلَّوا الْأَدْبَارَ } ( الفتح 22)


لماذا لا يستطيع ان يقول " ظهورهم " او " ظهره " بدلاً من أدبار ودبر !!! 



ويمارس اله محمد النفخ في الفرج ... وذلك لكي تحبل بنت عمران بعيسى !

{ وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا .. } التحريم : 12

وبما ان الحبل البشري , لا يتم الا بالايلاج الخ ..
فرب محمد يمارس ذات الفعل .. ولكن بالنفخ في الفرج ! 

تارة النافخ جبريل ( الذي تجسد بصورة شاب أمرد جميل مليح وسيم , ربما لكي تعقشه بنت عمران وتمارس معه بسهولة ) 


 وها هي اكثر الترجمات تحريفاً ( اي ترجمة يوسف علي المعتمدة من الهالك ديدات )..
قد ذرت الرماد في العيون واستخدمت الاقواس لتحشر كلمة " جسدها " في النص !!



Yusuf Ali
And Mary the daughter of 'Imran, who guarded her chastity; and We breathed into (her body) of ).

" فرجها " اصبحت بقدرة قادر " جسدها " !! ولكن بين قوسين ( )

وحتى مع هذا .. فالايحاء الجنسي ما زال صارخاً !!

وتارة هو رب الاسلام ..!


هل تريد المزيد  ام تكتفي ؟؟!!!*


.


----------



## المحبوب (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

ان من اكثر الاسفر التى اثرت فى حياتى هو سفر النشيد فهو بحق انشوده شعريه جميله تظهر محبه المسيح فكما انا احبه واحفظ الكثير منه .اننى اراه بحق قدس اقداس فليس كل نفسه تستطيع ان تدرك معانيه الروحيه الذى يستطيع ان يدرك معانيه الروحيه هو الشخص الذى انار الله عينيه وقلبه بمحبته . سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر الارتباط بين النفس البشريه والله فى علاقه خاصه جدا لا تدركها الا النفس التى اقتربت من الله بنعمة منه واستمتعت فى اسمى علاقة حب . والدخول فى علاقه خاصه مع الله هو نوع من الارتقاء والسمو فى العباده والاقتراب الى الله فى علاقه يمكن نسميها " العشق الالهى " والعشق الالهى كثيرا مانجد المتصوفين المسلمين يعيشونه ويتحدثون به مثل الحلاج . وسفر نشيد الانشاد هو قصيده شعر صوفى روحانى امثال قصائد رابعة العدويه . والشعر عموما والصوفى خصوصا يتميز بالصور البلاغيه والتعبيرات الرمزيه المجازيه والتشبيهات والاستعارات والكنايه وكلها صور بلاغيه للتعبير عن المحبه الالهيه الساميه ولا توخذ كلمات الشعر بالمعنى الحرفى والا ماكان شعرا 
من اشعار رابعه العدويه 
احبك حبين حب الهوى                      وحب لانك انت اهل لذاكا
فاما الذى هو حب الهوى                    فشغلى بذكرك عما سواكا 
واما الذى انت اهل له                         فكشفك للحجب حتى اراكا 
وقارن هذا بما انشدته عروس النشيد .
اسمك دهن مهراق                       لذلك احبتك العذارى 
اجذبنى ورائك فنجرى                    ادخلنى الملك الى حجاله 
نبتهج ونفرح بك                           بالحق يحبونــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## كيم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> هذا القسم للرد علي الشبوهات حول المسيحيه و لكن لما التخاريف اللي بيقولوها المسلمين في دينهم اكتر و اقزر مها بمرااااحل منها وبالمعني اللي المسلمين يقصدوه لازم نتكلم عنها..القسم ده مش للرد و بس اخي الحبيب..و لكن لتوعيه الاعضاء و ارشادهم للحقيقه..مسيحين و مسلمين..و لعل و عسي ربنا يطهر قلوبهم و يرشدهم [/CENT
> *امين ربنا يطهر قلوب المسلمين لكن انت
> 
> استعملت اسلوب الصراحة لا ينم عن ادب يا رجل هل اذا اعترض واحد على دينك ان تقول لة اقذر  بمراحل و هذا اسلوب  تفضيل ينى انت اسبتت ان دينك لة بعض القذارة على حسب كلامك و هذا شأنك و ليس شأنى اما انا فسوف ارد على كلامك يا ستاذ و ادافع عن دينى الذى تتهمة بال............................
> ...




*الصراحة يا رين الاخوة المسيحين لما يحبوا يحطوا توقيع من الشعر يقتبسوا من شعر النصارى و ليس المسلمين
 كما ان اللصق و الطبع معاهم مش مشكلة اما المسلمين فالتهمة معلبة سابقا
و السلام على من اتبع الهدى*​


----------



## كيم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*



المحبوب قال:


> ان من اكثر الاسفر التى اثرت فى حياتى هو سفر النشيد فهو بحق انشوده شعريه جميله تظهر محبه المسيح فكما انا احبه واحفظ الكثير منه .اننى اراه بحق قدس اقداس فليس كل نفسه تستطيع ان تدرك معانيه الروحيه الذى يستطيع ان يدرك معانيه الروحيه هو الشخص الذى انار الله عينيه وقلبه بمحبته . سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر الارتباط بين النفس البشريه والله فى علاقه خاصه جدا لا تدركها الا النفس التى اقتربت من الله بنعمة منه واستمتعت فى اسمى علاقة حب . والدخول فى علاقه خاصه مع الله هو نوع من الارتقاء والسمو فى العباده والاقتراب الى الله فى علاقه يمكن نسميها " العشق الالهى " والعشق الالهى كثيرا مانجد المتصوفين المسلمين يعيشونه ويتحدثون به مثل الحلاج . وسفر نشيد الانشاد هو قصيده شعر صوفى روحانى امثال قصائد رابعة العدويه . والشعر عموما والصوفى خصوصا يتميز بالصور البلاغيه والتعبيرات الرمزيه المجازيه والتشبيهات والاستعارات والكنايه وكلها صور بلاغيه للتعبير عن المحبه الالهيه الساميه ولا توخذ كلمات الشعر بالمعنى الحرفى والا ماكان شعرا
> من اشعار رابعه العدويه
> احبك حبين حب الهوى                      وحب لانك انت اهل لذاكا
> فاما الذى هو حب الهوى                    فشغلى بذكرك عما سواكا
> ...



*اما نات يا استاذ فسأرد عليك رد سريع لانى ذاهب الى الصلاة
اولا سفر نشيد الانشاد كلام الله المقدس عندكم فى كتابكم المقدس اما رابعة العدوية فهى امرأة مسلمة فكل كلامها اما صواب  او خطأ فكيف يا رجل تقارن كلام ربك بكلام بشر يخطئ و يصيب لانها غير معصومة  بالوحى او الرسالة
الا ان منت تريد ان تبين ان كلام ربك...................... او.......................

عشان لا تقول انى اتهكم على دينك او يدخل الشيطان بينى و بينك

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى*


----------



## Fadie (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*و هل الكلام الجنسى عيب؟ هل حرم احد الكلام الجنسى؟*

*الكلام الجنسى و الجنس بشكل عام هو شىء طبيعى فى الانسان مثله مثل اى شىء اخر فى الطبيعة الانسانية , اما العقول القذرة الدنيئة هى التى حولته الى مفهوم فاسد , كلام الله فى سفر نشيد الانشاد هو كلام عادى مثل اى نوع اخر من الحديث , عقلك انت النجس الفاسد هو الذى يهيأ لك ان هذا كلام خادش لا يصح ان يُقال لأن عقلك انت نجس فيفهم الامور الصحيحة بشكل ملتوى*

*تي 1:15 كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم.*


----------



## كيم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*


riyad قال:



هل تزعجك كلمة الثدي ؟؟!!!

الا تعرف انها موجودة بقرانك ؟؟!!!
اولا هذة الكلمة على هذا الشكل ليست موجودة

الم يغازل  القرآن الحوريات واثدائهن المكورة المكعبرة قائلاً 

ثانيا كيف غازل القراءن  حوارى الجنة اليس لك عقل لتفرق بين الغزل و الوصف ام ان الاثنين عندك سواء و شكرا على الادب الجم من هذا المنتدى الجميل فى اضافة المكعبرة و هى كلمة من مخ  و عقل مريض لاسلوب حوار ام ان هذا اسلوبكم و اذا تكلم مسلم بهذ ا طبعا مفصول لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى و الله المستعان
{ وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا } النبأ : 33 

و يفسر الجلالين كلمة كواعب " وَكَوَاعِب " جَوَارِي تَكَعَّبَتْ ثُدِيّهنّ " .

و يقول ابن كثير :

".. " كَوَاعِب " أَيْ نَوَاهِد يَعْنُونَ أَنَّ ثَدْيهنَّ نَوَاهِد لَمْ يَتَدَلَّيْنَ لِأَنَّهُنَّ أَبْكَار عُرْب أَتْرَاب أَيْ فِي سِنّ وَاحِد ... عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " إِنَّ قُمُص أَهْل الْجَنَّة لَتَبْدُو مِنْ رِضْوَان اللَّه وَإِنَّ السَّحَابَة لَتَمُرّ بِهِمْ فَتُنَادِيهِمْ يَا أَهْل الْجَنَّة مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُمْطِركُمْ ؟ حَتَّى إِنَّهَا لَتُمْطِرهُمْ الْكَوَاعِب الْأَتْرَاب "

سبحان الله هل تنقم على اهل الجنة نعيمهم ام ماذا تريد ان تقول

وطبعاً كلمة " كواعب " للاثداء فها اشارات جنسية غاية في الاثارة ..
فأراد مترجمي القرآن اخفاءها !

اى اشارة جنسية غاية فى الاثارة اذا كان هذة الاثارة فى محلها للمؤمنين الذين يحفظون فروجهم عن الحرام فهذا جائزتهم فى الجنة و ليست بين رجل و معشوقتة كما فى سفر نشيد الانشاد مع التهاب المشاعر و الطلب المتبادل بينهم فى غير محل الزواج فقارن اى الموضعين فية اثارة و عشق و هوى و قلى


وهذه اشهر واوسع ترجمات القران باللغة الانجيليزية :


Translation by M.H. Shakir

"78.33": And those showing freshness of youth, equals in age


الرابط :
http://almubin.tripod.com/qshakir.htm


اين ذهبت عبارة " كواعب " القرانية ؟!
لماذا لم يترجمها المترجم المسلم ؟؟؟
ام خجل من معناه امام الغربيين ؟؟

 اولا لا يوجد ترجمة حرفية لكلمة كواعب الى اللغة الانجليذية فالغة العربية اغنى من تقارن بالغه الانجليذية فهة مليئة بالمترادفات التى لا يوجد معناها فى اللغة اللغات الاخرى فجاء هوة بلمعنى الكناية و انهن فريش من غير ممارسات سابقة



واله القرآن تعجبه كلمة " الدبر " !!
ويشنف آذان اتباعه بتكرارها في قرآنه ..

اولا القراء ن كلام الله و ليس مخلوق و عيب عليك مرة اخرى ان تناقش  هذة المواضيع بالاستهذاء بالله ام انكم  (وَلِمَاذَاتُلاَحِظُ الْقَشَّةَ فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَلكِنَّكَ لاَ تَتَنَبَّهُ إِلَىالْخَشَبَةِ الْكَبِيرَةِ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَقُولَلأَخِيكَ: يَاأَخِي، دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَشَّةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ! وأَنْتَلاَ تُلاحِظُ الْخَشَبَةَ الَّتِي في عَيْنِكَ أَنْتَ. يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْأَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَعِنْدَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّداً لِتُخْرِجَالْقَشَّةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ. لُوقَا 6 :41 -42 ؟)فكن متأدب لانك مشرف و رد على الموضو ع بأدب


{ سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْع وَيُوَلّونَ الدُّبُرَ } ( القمر 45)

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ } ( الانفال 15)

{ ومن يُوَلّهِم يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلا مُتحَرّفًا لِقِتَالٍ ..} ( الانفال 16)

{ لَوَلَّوا الْأَدْبَارَ } ( الفتح 22)


لماذا لا يستطيع ان يقول " ظهورهم " او " ظهره " بدلاً من أدبار ودبر !!! 


هذا لانك جاهل بالغة العربية الذى تنتمى الهلها رغم عدم معرفتك بها 

 قال الله تعالى  (ان كان قميصة قد من قبل فصدقت و هو من الكاذبين و ان كان  قميصة قد من دبر فكذبت و هو من الصادقين)

اذن فمعنى القبل ليس العضو الجنسى انما هوة واجه الانسان و عكسها الدبر و هو خلفية الانسان و هو من البلاغة اللغوية و ارجع الى المعجم العربى قبل ان تفسر على مزاجك كما تعترضون دائما و لماذا لم تأت بالتفسير يا رجل ام انك تخترع على مزاجك:t19::t19::new6::boxing:

ويمارس اله محمد النفخ في الفرج ... وذلك لكي تحبل بنت عمران بعيسى !

{ وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا .. } التحريم : 12

ولا يزال الكلام الغير مهذب يتواصل و نحن بحول الله نواصل الرد
اةلا اذهب الى التفسير و ثانيا ان الهاء فى كلمة فية عائدة على المتكلم عليها و صفتها و ليس على حفظ  الفرج فقط يا استاذ الفصاحة اذن تم النفخ فى  جسد مريم ابنة عمران ( الحافظة لفرجها و هذة الصفة الطاهرة لاى امراءة ان تكون حافظة لفرجها من الزلل) و ليس  فى الفرج فقط كما يذهب عقلك القاصر عن الفهم للغة و النحو  كمن  يقول"( رياض الجاهل بالغة العربية فية حول و صلف ) فهل الحول  و الصلف هذا فى اللغة العربية ام فى الشخص الى صفتة الجهل بالغة العربية 


وبما ان الحبل البشري , لا يتم الا بالايلاج الخ ..
فرب محمد يمارس ذات الفعل .. ولكن بالنفخ في الفرج ! 

طبعا الكلام الى كتبتة فق هذا المقطع يبن  الاجابة على هذا الهراء مع العلم ان الذي نفخ هو جبريل بأمر من ربة فى فتحة يب السيدة العزراء و جيب المرأة هو صلب المرأة مع العلم ان جيب المرأة ليس جيب الفلوس انما هوة  العظمة الموجودة فى الصدر و فين التفسير يا رجل ام ان تفسيرك يمشى مع هواك

تارة النافخ جبريل ( الذي تجسد بصورة شاب أمرد جميل مليح وسيم , ربما لكي تعقشه بنت عمران وتمارس معه بسهولة ) 

و لا يزالل التهكم على رسول الله جبريل المرسل من فبل الة الارض و السماء
 و من اين اتيت بهذة الصفات لهذا الملك الكريم  ام ان هذا خيالك الجنسى المريض اذكر اذن المصدر لو كان عندك صدق (فتمثل لهابشرا سويا )

اى صورة رجل بشرى سوى الخلق حتى لا تفزع منة خلقتة الملائكية

مع العلم انك تتكلم عن ام الهك يا رجل فكن لها بعض الاحترام


 وها هي اكثر الترجمات تحريفاً ( اي ترجمة يوسف علي المعتمدة من الهالك ديدات )..

خلاص نزل انتا طبعتك الصحيحة الى السوق 

[B]لماذا تسب الرجل اهذا شيم المسيحين ام انك تجحد على هذا الرجل  ما عندة من العلم  هوة لم يسب دينك او يدعوا عليك ( باركوا لاعينكم ) ام انك نسيت هذا القول ايضا

قد ذرت الرماد في العيون واستخدمت الاقواس لتحشر كلمة " جسدها " في النص !!

  طبعا انتا اكيد  قرات التفسير و تعليقى علية و بذلك هذة الشبهه مردود عليها سابقا



Yusuf Ali
And Mary the daughter of 'Imran, who guarded her chastity; and We breathed into (her body) of ).

" فرجها " اصبحت بقدرة قادر " جسدها " !! ولكن بين قوسين ( )

وحتى مع هذا .. فالايحاء الجنسي ما زال صارخاً !!

هاهاهاهااهااهه هو دة الرد على الايحاء الجنسى لخلق الهكم  و شكرا و قلنا انت الهكم كيف خلق ( الم يتغشاها القدير بقوتة )
وتارة هو رب الاسلام ..!


هل تريد المزيد  ام تكتفي ؟؟!!!

 الصراحة لا نريد المزيد من الكذب و الفرىو الهرطقات من غير الماتزمين بالنصوص و  التفاسير 

و يا ريت لا تحذفوا مداتخلتى كما تم حذف الكثير منها و غلف الموضوع من غير اى سبب  و لنا بقية يا رجل

.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[/B*


----------



## الحوت (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*العضو كيم :
*


> اولا هذة الكلمة على هذا الشكل ليست موجودة


*
كلمة الثدي موجودة بقرانك ولكن كل واحد ادرجها بلهجة خاصة ولكن الثدي هو الكواعب والكواعب هي الثدي مافيش فرق ..

الم تقرأ تفسير ابن كثير لمعنى كواعب ..!!!!
ولخزيكم من هذه لكلمة قمتم بتحريفها بالترجمة كما سبق واشرت ..*





> اولا لا يوجد ترجمة حرفية لكلمة كواعب الى اللغة الانجليذية فالغة العربية اغنى من تقارن بالغه الانجليذية فهة مليئة بالمترادفات التى لا يوجد معناها فى اللغة اللغات الاخرى فجاء هوة بلمعنى الكناية و انهن فريش من غير ممارسات سابقة




*العب غيرها يا شاطر ..

الكواعب هي الثدين كما فسرها عمك ابن كثير وغيره ولها مرادف بالانجليزية والا الاجانب ما يعرفوش الثدي وانت بس الي تعرفه ؟
*



> اى اشارة جنسية غاية فى الاثارة اذا كان هذة الاثارة فى محلها للمؤمنين الذين يحفظون فروجهم عن الحرام فهذا جائزتهم فى الجنة و ليست بين رجل و معشوقتة كما فى سفر نشيد الانشاد مع التهاب المشاعر و الطلب المتبادل بينهم فى غير محل الزواج فقارن اى الموضعين فية اثارة و عشق و هوى و قلى



*سفر النشيد لا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه فانصحك بتغير نظارتك او لا تقرأ لمنتديات التي تضحك عليكم بالتزوير ..


سوف اسالك سؤال يا كيم ..

لو كنت انت تحب فتاه ومغرم بها فهل ستقول لها :

"شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابض عند جبل جلعاد "

هل ستقول لها :

"أسنانك كقطيع نعاج صادرة من الغسل "

هل ستصفها بانها :

"مرهبة كجيش بألوية "

كل هذه العبارات موجودة في سفر النشيد (نش 3،2:4)

فهل تقبل الفتاة التي تحبها وتعشقها ان تخاطبها بهذه العبارات والاوصاف ؟

لا طبعا ..

اذن كيف تدعي ان سفر النشيد هو سفر غرام وحب وعشق وهيام لسليمان النبي ؟

الا تقدر ان تفتح السفر لتقرأءه وتعرف ما يحوية ؟

هل اوردا لك منتديات الاسلامية هذه الاوصاف فيه ام انهم اخفوها عالمين ان اتباع محمد لن يفتحوا السفر ويقرؤا ما يحوية ويكشفوا اكاذيبهم وادعاتهم الكاذبه فيه ؟

ثم يا سيدي الحب الجنسي يتصف بالغيره سواء من جهة المراه من جهة الرجل ويحرص كل واحد منهم ان يكون له وحده فهل تجد هذا في سفر النشيد ؟

لا اعتقد لانك لم تقرأ السفر من اصله بل تعتمد على منتدياتك المدلسه الكاذبة التي تضحك عليكم ..

انظر ما تقوله عذراء سفر النشيد :

" لذلك أحبتك العذارى.. بالحق يحبونك. أجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 4،3:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدياً، لكانت تغار من حب هؤلاء العذارى له..

اليس كذلك يا كيم ؟؟!!!

أقرأ يا سيدي ما تقوله عذارء سفر النشيد :

" أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل، ألا تيقظن أو تنبهن الحبيب حتي يشاء " (نش 5:3)

انظر بما وصفت عذارء النشيد نفسها :

" أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم " (نش 5:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدانياً، لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات أورشليم، ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها.. بل تطردهن عنه.

ولكن عبارة " بنات أورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين.

والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الأمم الأخرى.

هذه التى تنتظر مجئ موعد الرب لخلاصها " متى شاء"...

سفر النشيد يا معلم خاير يفسر بالطريقة الرمزية لانه بالاصل لا علاقة له بالحب والغرام بين رجل وامراه كما بينت لك من السفر نفسه .

" مرهبة كجيش بألوية " (نش 10:6) ...

يمكن أن يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون في حروبها قوية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم.


ولكن قرانك يتكلم عن ممارسات الدعارة مع فتيات لهم غشاء بكارة قابل للترقيع من رب القران وصدور مكورة للرضاعه ... الخ من السفاله .في ماخور الدعارة القراني ولا مؤاخذه 


اما سفر النشيد فلا علاقة له بكل هذا ..*



> هذا لانك جاهل بالغة العربية الذى تنتمى الهلها رغم عدم معرفتك بها
> 
> قال الله تعالى (ان كان قميصة قد من قبل فصدقت و هو من الكاذبين و ان كان قميصة قد من دبر فكذبت و هو من الصادقين)
> 
> اذن فمعنى القبل ليس العضو الجنسى انما هوة واجه الانسان و عكسها الدبر و هو خلفية الانسان و هو من البلاغة اللغوية و ارجع الى المعجم العربى قبل ان تفسر على مزاجك كما تعترضون دائما و لماذا لم تأت بالتفسير يا رجل ام انك تخترع على مزاجك



*حسنا تعال لنعرف معنى كلمة "دبر" :99:


و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟
http://www.investigateislam.com/brnaba.htm​

ها هل عرفت معنى كلمة نكاح ودبر يا سيد كيم :gy0000:


*


----------



## كيم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

B]*


riyad قال:



العضو كيم :

 اهلا و سهلا و كيف حالك يا استاذ رياض 

كلمة الثدي موجودة بقرانك ولكن كل واحد ادرجها بلهجة خاصة ولكن الثدي هو الكواعب والكواعب هي الثدي مافيش فرق ..

نعم انا لا  اقول ان  كواعب اترابا معناه شئ اخر و انما اقول انما كلمة كواعب اترابا لا يوجد لها ترجمة حرفية الى اللغة الانجليذية و انا معك ان معناه ثدى غير متتدلاى و هذا دلالة واضحة على ان نساء الجنة من الحوارى على اجمل خلقة

الم تقرأ تفسير ابن كثير لمعنى كواعب ..!!!!

نعم الحمد للة قرأتة و اعلم المعنى جيدا و هذا المعنى يزهد فى شهوات الدنيا تجاة نساء الدنيا ولا الكلام كان بين نساء الدنيا و العذارى و اثداء اهل الدنيا 

ولخزيكم من هذه لكلمة قمتم بتحريفها بالترجمة كما سبق واشرت ..

تانى تقول خزيكم وكلام الصراحة لا ينم عن قلب سليم  و من الذى قام بالتحريف يا رجل هل سيخجل العرب اهل الحياء و العفة ممن باعوا اعراضهم و احلوا الزنا من غير المسلمين فى الغرب 
انت اذا ذهبت ان تبحث عن امرأة واحدة بكر فى الغرب بعد سن السادسة عشر تكون بذلك قد اكتشقت كنز عظيم ولا اية يا رجل كما ان الترجمة ليست للقلرأن لان القرأن لا يترجم انما الترجمة لمعانى القرأن





العب غيرها يا شاطر ..

الكواعب هي الثدين كما فسرها عمك ابن كثير وغيره ولها مرادف بالانجليزية والا الاجانب ما يعرفوش الثدي وانت بس الي تعرفه ؟




سفر النشيد لا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه فانصحك بتغير نظارتك او لا تقرأ لمنتديات التي تضحك عليكم بالتزوير ..


سوف اسالك سؤال يا كيم ..

لو كنت انت تحب فتاه ومغرم بها فهل ستقول لها :

"شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابض عند جبل جلعاد "

هل ستقول لها :

"أسنانك كقطيع نعاج صادرة من الغسل "

هل ستصفها بانها :

"مرهبة كجيش بألوية "

كل هذه العبارات موجودة في سفر النشيد (نش 3،2:4)

فهل تقبل الفتاة التي تحبها وتعشقها ان تخاطبها بهذه العبارات والاوصاف ؟

لا طبعا ..

اذن كيف تدعي ان سفر النشيد هو سفر غرام وحب وعشق وهيام لسليمان النبي ؟

الا تقدر ان تفتح السفر لتقرأءه وتعرف ما يحوية ؟

هل اوردا لك منتديات الاسلامية هذه الاوصاف فيه ام انهم اخفوها عالمين ان اتباع محمد لن يفتحوا السفر ويقرؤا ما يحوية ويكشفوا اكاذيبهم وادعاتهم الكاذبه فيه ؟

ثم يا سيدي الحب الجنسي يتصف بالغيره سواء من جهة المراه من جهة الرجل ويحرص كل واحد منهم ان يكون له وحده فهل تجد هذا في سفر النشيد ؟

لا اعتقد لانك لم تقرأ السفر من اصله بل تعتمد على منتدياتك المدلسه الكاذبة التي تضحك عليكم ..

انظر ما تقوله عذراء سفر النشيد :

" لذلك أحبتك العذارى.. بالحق يحبونك. أجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 4،3:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدياً، لكانت تغار من حب هؤلاء العذارى له..

اليس كذلك يا كيم ؟؟!!!

أقرأ يا سيدي ما تقوله عذارء سفر النشيد :

" أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل، ألا تيقظن أو تنبهن الحبيب حتي يشاء " (نش 5:3)

انظر بما وصفت عذارء النشيد نفسها :

" أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم " (نش 5:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدانياً، لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات أورشليم، ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها.. بل تطردهن عنه.

ولكن عبارة " بنات أورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين.

والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الأمم الأخرى.

هذه التى تنتظر مجئ موعد الرب لخلاصها " متى شاء"...

سفر النشيد يا معلم خاير يفسر بالطريقة الرمزية لانه بالاصل لا علاقة له بالحب والغرام بين رجل وامراه كما بينت لك من السفر نفسه .

" مرهبة كجيش بألوية " (نش 10:6) ...

يمكن أن يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون في حروبها قوية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم.


ولكن قرانك يتكلم عن ممارسات الدعارة مع فتيات لهم غشاء بكارة قابل للترقيع من رب القران وصدور مكورة للرضاعه ... الخ من السفاله .في ماخور الدعارة القراني ولا مؤاخذه 


اما سفر النشيد فلا علاقة له بكل هذا ..

 اولا كان ردى عليك ليس تهكما او نفدا لسفر نشيد الانشاد انما كان لتبرئة الاسلام من نقدك الغير مهذب لذلك انت لم ترد على جميع مداخلتى لك فى الموضوع الغير مهذب الزى اتبعتة فى النقد يا رياض كما ان الاستاذ الذى وضع اصل الموضوع قام بردود عديدة معكم و انا لست من اصحاب الجدالات العقيمة و الحزبيبة المقيتة و اسال الله لى و لك الهداية و الرشاد

حسنا تعال لنعرف معنى كلمة "دبر" :99:


و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟
http://www.investigateislam.com/brnaba.htm​

ها هل عرفت معنى كلمة نكاح ودبر يا سيد كيم :gy0000:

 يا رياض هل تفهم ام لا 
 ارجع الى  المعجم العربى و سف تعرف ان السياق فى اللغة قد يحمل معانى عدة 
فمثلا السياق فى الايات التى ذكرتها من قبل و ان رديت عليك فيها لا يحمل معنى الدبر  مثل المعنى الذى فى مخك انما يعنى تولية الكفار ضهورهم   عند محاربة المسلمين و فد يعنى الدبر ( المؤخرة ) مثل قول الرسول علية الصلاة و السلام (من نكح امرأة فى دبرها فقد كفر ) و ع قد يعنى الخلفية فى مث ل قول الله فى قصة يوسف ( ان كان قميصة قد من قبل فصدقت و هو من الكاذبين و ان كان قميصة قد من دبر فكذبت و هو من الصادقين ) فالمعنى فى السياق مختلف تماما ولا انت رأيك ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة و اليك المعن من المعجم الوجيز حتى تخرص لسان السيطان فى داخلك و راجع المعجم لتعرف بنفسك يا رجل 

دبرت الريح  دبورا اى تحولت الريح  فهل للريح مؤخرة
 دبر امرهم  اى ولى الفساد  فهل لأمرهم مؤخرة
تدابر القوم   اى تعادوا

الدابر  اى  التابع 
يقال قطع الله دابرهم اى افناهم عن بكرة ابيهم 

دبر الرجل مؤخرتة  فالمعنى يحتمل السياق ولا كلامك دة كلة ريح لا اساس لها

و ارجوان ترجع انت الى المعجم الوجيز

و النكاح هو الزواج يا من تأتى بلتفاسير و المعنى من اصولها العربية

و لكن انت لم ترد على جميع مداخلتى عليك و لكن لماذا تم حخذف مداخلتى من اساسها عى الاستاذ فادى يا اصحاب الفضيلة لماذا لماذا مع العلم ان لم يكت فيها قص و لصق

لكن اقول لك ان الحق ابلج و الباطل لجلج

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


أنقر للتوسيع...

*[/B]


----------



## كيم (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*ازيك يا استاذ رياض مرة اخرى و كيف حالك اليوم و اكرر اعتذارى يا استاذ رياض انى تركت تعليق على سفر نشيد الانشاد من غير ما افرأ النص كاملا فقد اخذت الكلام الموجود على عنوان الشبهه الوهمية كما نقولون و بعد الاعتذار قررت ان افبل نصيحتك و ان اقرأ السقر كاملا و اضع بعض التعليقات من غير تفسير من عندى حتى لا تحذف مشاركاتى كالعادة مثل مداخلتى على فادى الذى يسأل و هل الكلام فى الجنس عيب و ارجو ان تتركوا جميع مشاركاتى حتى تكون الفائدة مرجوة للطرفين فأنا لا اوذى احد بسوء خلق و انتم تعلمون ذللك و اليك البيان التالى و ارجو الافادة علية يا رياض*

الان نحن نتعبد الى الله بقرأة نشيد الانشاد و اخذ العبرة منة و السلام و النعمة و ارجو ان يكون الحوار هادئ و لطيف و اذكر انا بعض المقاطع التى اريد معناها


* ####################
####################

مالنا احنا ومال تفسيراتك!
هذه الصفحة رقم 5 بالموضوع، 
بعد كل تعب الإخوة وتفسيراتهم لسه انت جاي وبتألف لنا تفسيرات على مزاجك!*
إذا سمحت إقرأ الموضوع أولا قبل أن تضع أي مشاركة جديدة
Anestas!a
*=================*


*فكل ما اردتة هو ان تقارن هذا الكلام و ان اتكلن بأدب و بين وصف الله لنساء اهل الجنة التى خلقهن الله للمؤمنين الصالحين الذين حفظوا  فروجهم عن الحرام

و لك تحيات استاذ فادى و استاذ رياض 

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى*


----------



## كيم (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*سفر النشيد لا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه فانصحك بتغير نظارتك او لا تقرأ لمنتديات التي تضحك عليكم بالتزوير ..


و انا اتبعت نصيحتك و كشفت على عين و طلعت عينى -.5 و بالتالى سوف اشترى نظارة و شكرا على النصيحة يا استاذ رياض

لا تقدر ان تفتح السفر لتقرأءه وتعرف ما يحوية ؟

هل اوردا لك منتديات الاسلامية هذه الاوصاف فيه ام انهم اخفوها عالمين ان اتباع محمد لن يفتحوا السفر ويقرؤا ما يحوية ويكشفوا اكاذيبهم وادعاتهم الكاذبه فيه ؟
  و الله الذى خلق السماء بلاعمد انا لم ارى نشيد الانشاد الا فى هذا  التعليق من الاخ الذى اورد الموضوع


ثم يا سيدي الحب الجنسي يتصف بالغيره سواء من جهة المراه من جهة الرجل ويحرص كل واحد منهم ان يكون له وحده فهل تجد هذا في سفر النشيد ؟


طبعا كلامك فد يكون فى محلة اذا كان هذا الحب فى الحلال بين الرجل  زوجتة

اما اذا كان زنا فأنت تعلم ان الزانية تود ان تزنى النساء جميعا حتى لا تكون هة الوحيدة الاثمة ولا ايةةةةةةةةةة
لا اعتقد لانك لم تقرأ السفر من اصله بل تعتمد على منتدياتك المدلسه الكاذبة التي تضحك عليكم ..

و لماذا تتهم المنتديات بالتدليس قم انت بالرد و واصل المسير


انظر ما تقوله عذراء سفر النشيد :

" لذلك أحبتك العذارى.. بالحق يحبونك. أجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 4،3:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدياً، لكانت تغار من حب هؤلاء العذارى له..

و قد تكون المتكلمة زانية فهل يعقل ان يتكلم رجل عن امراتة و زوجتة بكلام كهذا على الملاء الا ان يكون رجلا ديوثا او العكس

اليس كذلك يا كيم ؟؟!!!

غير موافق     اسف صديقى رياض


أقرأ يا سيدي ما تقوله عذارء سفر النشيد :

" أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل، ألا تيقظن أو تنبهن الحبيب حتي يشاء " (نش 5:3)

انظر بما وصفت عذارء النشيد نفسها :

" أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم " (نش 5:1)

فلو كان الأمر حباً جسدانياً، لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات أورشليم، ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها.. بل تطردهن عنه.

وقد تكون هة و بنات اورشليم مجموعة من الزوانى اجتمعن على رجل واحد

ولكن عبارة " بنات أورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين.

طبعا دة تفسير لرموزكم و انا لا اتدخل 
والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الأمم الأخرى.

هذه التى تنتظر مجئ موعد الرب لخلاصها " متى شاء"...

سفر النشيد يا معلم خاير يفسر بالطريقة الرمزية لانه بالاصل لا علاقة له بالحب والغرام بين رجل وامراه كما بينت لك من السفر نفسه .

" مرهبة كجيش بألوية " (نش 10:6) ...

يمكن أن يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون في حروبها قوية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم.


ولكن قرانك يتكلم عن ممارسات الدعارة مع فتيات لهم غشاء بكارة قابل للترقيع من رب القران وصدور مكورة للرضاعه ... الخ من السفاله .في ماخور الدعارة القراني ولا مؤاخذه 

و لا تزال انت تتبع اسلوب غير مهذب يا رجل و لو انت صادق لااوجدت النص لكنك مدلس كبير و غاى دعرة هل انت تنقم على اهل الجنة نعيمهم ام انك تحلم بأشياء ثم تقوم انت بالرد عليها عندما تستيقظ و احترس لاسلوبك يا رجل  كما نحترم نحن اسلوبنا ام هذا دليل على ضعف موقفك

اما سفر النشيد فلا علاقة له بكل هذا ..*

*الصراحة باين ان نشيد الانشاد ليس لة علاقة بذللك و للجمهور حق التصويت*

*حسنا تعال لنعرف معنى كلمة "دبر" :99:


و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟
http://www.investigateislam.com/brnaba.htm​

اولا كتابك المقدس لليس  حجة على اللغة العربية لانة اصلا مش لغة عربيبة و المعجم بيننا و بينك يا اهل الفصاحة و اللغةها هل عرفت معنى كلمة نكاح ودبر يا سيد كيم :gy0000:

لا و اللة لسة لما ادخل المدرسة حبقى اسأل مدرس اللغة العربية
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tabitha (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*كيم *

ياريت إسلوبك يتحسن لو عايز الإخوة يواصلوا معاك النقاش
ياريت شوية إحترام... 
وياريت كمان شوية نظام........ المشاركة بتاعتك # 46 ...
إنت دامج كلامك ومع كلام الأخ رياض ، وانا عن نفسي مش فاهمة حاجة منك !!
ياريت ترتب كلامك شوية عن كده...


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*+*


ربنا يبارككم يا إخوة بالحقيقة .. 

و إلى الاخوة الذين طرحوا أمثال هذه الشبهات ..

من الذى خلق الثدى ؟ ..

بل من الذى خلق الاعضاء التناسلية ؟ ..

أليس هو الله ؟!

و هل الله يخلق شيئاً نجساً أو دنساً ؟! هل الله يخلق شيئاً نخجل منه ؟! .. لانه طالما نخجل منه إذاً هو لا يليق .. و هل الله يخلق شيئاً لا يليق ؟ .. 

الذى جعلك تنظر إلى هذه الكلمات القدسية بهذه النظرة الجنسية الشريرة .. هو طبيعتك .. طبيعتك التى تميل إلى الجنس المحرم ..

لا داعى أن تقرأ سفر نشيد الانشاد .. فأنت لم تستعد بعد لتقبل كلماته الروحية العميقة .. 

الاول نقي نفسك .. فنحن نقرأ هذه الكلمات بكل خشوع و إحترام .. نساء و رجال .. و لا يتطرق إلى أذهاننا أي فكر نجس .. 

ربما نحن أفضل منك .. 

تحياتي


----------



## كيم (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى

احنا كدة دخلنا يومنا الثانى و لم يأتى للرد على يبدو ان الانشغالات كترت ولا اية و السلام*


----------



## Tabitha (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*



كيم قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> احنا كدة دخلنا يومنا الثانى و لم يأتى للرد على يبدو ان الانشغالات كترت ولا اية و السلام*



*انت بتتكلم بجد !!! 

بتسأل فين الإجابات!!! 

أستاذ كيم ماتخالينيش اشك في قدراتك العقلية......
يأما إنت داخل فقط للمجادلة ولم تقرأ حرف من صفحات الموضوع الأولى
الموضوع مردود عليه يا أستاذ .......
صدقني انا فعلا مش عارفة ايه الفايدة اللي بنطلع بيها من مشاركاتك 

لتاني مرة....
فلتتفضل مشكورا قراءة صفحات الموضوع الاول قبل ما تتحفنا باي مشاركة جديدة
وخصوصا............*


#7


#9



#34



#38


----------



## لىلىكو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

لماذا حذفت مشاركتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ده الحق اللى عاوزين تبينوه للناس
بس انا خلاص كده معدش ليا حاجة بموقعكم ده 
مادام اللى مسكه مسيحى
استحاله طبعا يبقى فيه حق
قل ياهل الكتاب لما تلبسون الحق بالباطل وانتم تعلمون
ربنا يهديكم يارب
فعلا غلابة بعقولكم دى


----------



## استفانوس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

سلام ونعمة
حذفت مشاركتك لانك حاولت تشتيت الموضوع
ثانيا 
اعلم نحن من ياتي بالحق بالدليل والبرهان
والمسيحية ياسيد هي اسمى بكثير عم تقول 
وهي علاقة حقة مع خالق الاكوان وليست كباقي العبادات 
والدليل المنتدى الحوار الاسلامي
وبما ان اسمك غير واضح ومبهم وهذا يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدى
يرجى طلب من الادارة بتغير اسمك
والا ستضطر الادارة اسفة بالغاء عضويتك ان لم تتقدم بقسم الشكاوي بالطلب
والرب الموفق


----------



## لىلىكو (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلام فى الانجيل حلو اوى*

اسمى لىلىكو هوا صعب اوى كده وليه مبهم  فى ناس كتيرة اسمها لىلى كو
وكمان مشاركتى لم تمس المسيحية بسوء ولم تتعد حدود الادب والاحترام
وكل ماجاء بها يخاطب العقل والمنطق قبل اى شىء
وبالنسبة لقسم الحوار الاسلامى فياريت حضرتك تعمل تمن اللى عملته معايا مع الاستاذ اسد الغابةوسلسلته الشهيرة اسوا مافى القران
ولا  اعتبرت عنصرية منك وانا لا اظن ذلك بك
وشكرا على النصيحة


----------

